

BlackBerry 10 Live Webcast - Lime
http://tremolo.edgesuite.net/blackberry_experience_launch/desktop_dvr/index.html

======
jpxxx
"We've created a new position at BlackBerry, a Global Creative Director."

"We needed someone who is creative, and into technology."

"Alicia Keys is BlackBerry's new Creative Director."

NOOOOOOOOOOOOO

~~~
bruceboughton
Can you smell the desperation?

~~~
jpxxx
This is a sure sign in any presentation that they're done talking about things
that will actually sell their product.

------
faramarz
70k Apps on the New Platform. I am very impressed by this. They mentioned all
the popular apps that have come onboard.. but I didn't see a mention of
Instagram. That resonates with the young crowd. Instagram should have been in
the Keynote pitch!

Never the less, this could have gone horribly wrong, but I think BB did good
today.

edit: I hope the iPhone does something similar to Peak. Which I thought was a
lot more intuitive than double-tapping the home-button, switching apps, then
switching back.

~~~
marknutter
What good is 70k apps if ~69k of them are are crap?

~~~
malkia
A thousand of them :)

------
sethbannon
FYI there is no company named "Research In Motion" anymore. They've changed
their name to Blackberry.

[http://stream.wsj.com/story/research-in-motions-
blackberry-1...](http://stream.wsj.com/story/research-in-motions-
blackberry-10-and-new-devices/SS-2-150702/SS-2-156813/)

------
sandis
"No need to reboot your phone to install an app". Oh. Wow.

~~~
dfxm12
I feel like they are focusing too much on the fact that they finally have
these features that have been available for years on other platforms, and not
enough on their unique feature.

~~~
loceng
I'm hoping above is an isolated case? Otherwise creating any content that can
easily be made fun of is really bad for the launch as it will create noise and
distract from the good.

~~~
cryptoz
There were many other cases. One of the money quotes: "Typing on a glass
screen with one thumb. Magic." Hah. BB10 may be a very nice OS, but the
company attitude is absolutely miserable. They're still pretending that
they're innovating at the very cutting edges of the market while introducing
features almost 6 or 7 years old. It's silly.

~~~
moystard
I don't agree with you on the magical one thumb experience. I don't feel that
my Android and iOS devices allow me to navigate that smoothly throughout my
content, social networks and applications in general. The keyboard and the one
thumb mode was also very impressive.

~~~
cryptoz
Oh really? Hm. Well, maybe I'm bashing their marketing too early. But I've
been typing with one thumb on iOS and Android for like 4 years and have been
pretty well satisfied. It could be improved I'm sure, and maybe BB has
improved it. But whatever they've done, calling it 'Magic' makes me laugh.

~~~
untog
It's something that was (IMO) ruined by this trend for giant phones. I can't
even reach the notification bar of my Android phone without heavy straining
now.

------
figurify
Having developed for BB before, I cannot tell how bad their toolchain and
libraries and HW/SW protocol layers are. I highly doubt that they can fix all
these in one big fat major release. Considering the fact that RIM is bleeding,
this may be their one and only chance though. Good luck RIM, it is always good
to have more options in the market...

~~~
Ralz
Can't you just develop an Android app now and repackage it for the BB10? Is it
that easy or have I heard wrong?

~~~
ryanwlessard
Yes, and they'll pay you per app AND they are doing a revenue guarantee for
the year above a download threshold I believe.

------
purephase
I tried to develop an epub reader app for BB10 using their HTML5 webworks
toolkit. I know it is probably not the best platform for this given the XML
work required for the format, but I couldn't get past the "open a file on the
device" step. A quick look through their developer forums showed a lot of
people with the same issue.

Oh, and I'm also not experienced with developing apps for any BB platform so I
admit that I'm definitely part of the problem.

That being said, I'm rooting for them. The space needs a third player. They
really need to figure out simple things like this though.

~~~
milliams
You should look into using their Cascades toolkit. It's based on Qt/QML so
anything you learn there will be useful for desktop Linux, Windows, Mac,
Ubuntu Phone, Sailfish, Plasma Active and also for Android and iOS soon. It's
a worthwhile investment in my mind.

<https://developer.blackberry.com/cascades/> <https://qt-project.org/>

~~~
purephase
Thanks. I'll check it out.

------
btipling
That video screen share feature is kind of amazing and the demo for it was
flawless. Well done.

------
jimzvz
This looks interesting <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9TSHk3Oed0>

Not sure how practical it will and if it can be used when using the flash.

~~~
smackfu
Very clever. Seems like it would be pretty good for getting rid of blinks.

------
sequoia
I wish I could see it :(

Link from us homepage:
[http://global.blackberry.com/blackberry-10.html?iid=us:bb:de...](http://global.blackberry.com/blackberry-10.html?iid=us:bb:desktop:homepage:dec2012:footer:bb10)

Internal Server Error - Read

The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to
complete your request. Reference #3.d4bb97d8.1359563481.4f7750e

<http://screencast.com/t/jMhPotAn>

------
bookwormAT
Can you install apps without a gatekeeper on Blackberry 10? Like you can
currently do on OSX, Windows, Android etc?

How was this in previous versions?

~~~
ConstantineXVI
IIRC from my time with the PlayBook, everything has to be signed, but there's
minimal hoops to getting your own signing key (no fee). Unclear if you could
load arbitrary apps that you haven't personally signed, never tried.

Old BlackBerry, everything had to be signed by RIM's servers, even for dev
builds. Which is incredibly entertaining when their servers go down while
you're trying to get a release out (those days are far, far behind me now)

~~~
adrinavarro
I believe that it is possible to load apps via USB from a computer just
enabling the "debug" features in the PB's settings. It's been a long time
since I last used my PlayBook, though.

------
stevenameyer
I just hope they stop requiring dev builds to go through a signing process on
their servers. This alone would do wonders for their third party support.

------
milanello1
why are so many people excited over this? all I got was...blackberry has
apps...what's my incentive to switch from android then?

~~~
rayiner
My reasons for being excited:

1) Physical keyboard in the Q10

2) No Android, no Google

3) Hardware and software made by the same company

4) No Samsung/HTC/etc crapware customizations

5) Hopefully more top-down design and app store curation ala iOS

6) My Bold 9900 feels expensive; most Android phones I've played with feel
cheap and plasticky

7) LTE, which the otherwise interesting Nexus 4 doesn't have

8) The BB10 UI looks less like an art school project than WP8

~~~
run4yourlives
So aside from the keyboard, it's basically the same as my iPhone4.

~~~
papsosouid
Sure, in the same way that all smartphones are "basically the same".

~~~
run4yourlives
All smartphones aren't new to the market and looking to regain a lost share
though.

~~~
papsosouid
I'm afraid I don't understand the point you are making.

~~~
run4yourlives
In order to be successful, RIM/Blackberry needs to do more than just put out a
phone that is equal to the competition (iPhone/Android). They've already had
2-3 years of people leaving them in droves, and those people are now, for the
most part, happy with their new choices.

Saying: "Look, BB10 can do everything your phone can do" is going to be met
with a "So what?" by most of those users. There needs to be something in a new
phone to _cause people to change_.

So like I said, outside of a keyboard, which isn't even available yet, I don't
see anything in the new phone that does this.

At the very best, all Blackberry can hope for is that this phone stems the
tide of current BB users opting for other smartphones. That's not going to
save the company though.

~~~
papsosouid
>In order to be successful, RIM/Blackberry needs to do more than just put out
a phone that is equal to the competition

Not really. As far as most people are concerned, all phones are equal. So, do
none of them exist? All phones being basically equal works to blackberry's
advantage. People choose whatever phone they like aesthetically, as they are
all essentially the same (same screens, same CPUs, same memory, same apps,
etc, etc).

>Saying: "Look, BB10 can do everything your phone can do" is going to be met
with a "So what?"

Ok, but that isn't what was said. You said "its basically the same as my
iphone4". That of course entirely depends on the context you want to view
"basically the same" in. To a lot of people, all smartphones are "basically
the same", so as I said, in that context your statement is correct. If you are
making a detailed comparison of features, then both new blackberry models are
obviously significantly better than your iphone4.

>So like I said, outside of a keyboard, which isn't even available yet, I
don't see anything in the new phone that does this.

A user interface that doesn't actively punish me for trying to use it?

------
youngerdryas
>The Z10, which starts at $199 with a wireless contract, will be available on
Jan. 31 in the U.K., on Feb. 5 in Canada, and in March in the U.S. The Q10
will follow in coming weeks, the company said.

U.K. then Canada, interesting. I wonder why their home country isn't first?

~~~
purephase
BlackBerry is very popular in the UK and it is a larger market. Canada is only
a few days away. I imagine it has a lot more to do with the carrier acceptance
process then anything RIM (now BlackBerry) has done.

